# Got the chassis back today



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Not to mention the engine, tranny, etc all set up and ready to go.
The engine hadn't run in 4 years, we started it, and runs as good as when I started the disassembly. All 3 dueces still running in sync too. I didn't dare touch them when they were off the engine!!
Got a pic of it up on the flatbed, that was a ride home that had my heart pumping.. 
the other pic is of it in my garage. 
We're hoping to have it done sometime around Memorial Day.
The car show at the local ice cream stand kicks off the year on May 3rd,
but I'm trying to be realistic, but still hoping for a surprise.
Cheers!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!
The Tri-Power carb linkage should be progressive, it should just run on the center carb till you hit about 2/3 throttle.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.
Rukee, it is, it runs just like that, right about 2/3 she opens the floodgates..(and my wallet..)


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

